# Vaping Instagram



## Michael the Vapor (3/1/16)

So I was wondering how many of you guys use instagram and post allot about vaping? I post amost daily to my account!

Most of my followers and who I follow are from overseas. And I would like to be more in contact with my fellow vapers in SA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek (3/1/16)

I dont post a lot, but i follow a few, what is your instagram tag ?


----------



## Michael the Vapor (3/1/16)

Hi @Nimatek, my tag is @michaelthevapor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nimatek (3/1/16)

Shot will follow shortly. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor (3/1/16)

Thanks @Nimatek! I always wonder if the vaping industry in SA will get to the same type of vibe as it is in the US where people get sponsered and vaping goes hand in hand with Instagram because it's huge that side!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (3/1/16)

I also use insta but dont post a lot lol

edmeister.wkk is my tag

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (3/1/16)

Nice @DoubleD just gave you a follow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RipeAvo (3/1/16)

@buffelbows here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor (3/1/16)

Nice @RipeAvo, so we do have a couple on here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RipeAvo (3/1/16)

Yep! Pretty sweet. Nice IG btw


Michael Hockey said:


> Nice @RipeAvo, so we do have a couple on here!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael Buys (3/1/16)

I also post about vaping regularly on Instagram.

Tag: @michaelbuys

Also here's a link to one of the pics. Vape 'Nados on my Guitar.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/1/16)

Mine is robfishersa but I don't instagram much...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/1/16)

I haven't used Instagram in awhile, but I'm vicvieirainsta

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (3/1/16)

I followed all you guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (3/1/16)

Paging @n0ugh7_zw

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (3/1/16)

@buanstanley


Take me to the clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (3/1/16)

This is the only "social platform" I am on. I have a mandatory Facebook and Twitter account (that the Mrs created for me). Going through the collection pics you guys post on this forum is enough to fuel my desire to get new gear. 

Maybe the world just isn't ready for me yet lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Wyvern (3/1/16)

and i am wyvernct

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/1/16)

Christos said:


> Paging @n0ugh7_zw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (4/1/16)

rooigevaar and @wienervape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (4/1/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


>



The only thing that annoys me about Instagram is that I have to hover over your posts for a few minutes to see the epicness. 
I wish the images would load faster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/1/16)

@sharrivz
@vapekingsa
@kingroyaleeliquids


Then theres @thatguy_ollie and @MiffyPuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael the Vapor (4/1/16)

Awesome guys! Some of your posts are awesome! Glad I'm not the only one posting to instagram!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maxxis (4/1/16)

@flavour_chasers on Instagram


----------



## HalfLifeZA (4/1/16)

I've just started posting. @SirVapealot
I will be posting only vaping pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (4/1/16)

Mine is @ajjordaan


----------



## Lushen (4/1/16)

This is a cool thread and I gave some of you a follow on instagram. I am loving most of the vaping pics.

I am lpadayachi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (4/1/16)

Lushen said:


> This is a cool thread and I gave some of you a follow on instagram. I am loving most of the vaping pics.
> 
> I am lpadayachi



Thanks @Lushen, like I said. I thought it would be a good idea to get all the instagramers together ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RipeAvo (4/1/16)

followed... how about a #ecigssa tag? 
@buffelbows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (4/1/16)

I think that's a pretty good idea @RipeAvo. I will start it on all my previous photos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (4/1/16)

RipeAvo said:


> followed... how about a #ecigssa tag?
> @buffelbows



Still the best abs on Instagram

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (7/1/16)

Indicaphoenix there on the grammage Ill be sure to find you all 
I follow back permanently


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/1/16)

Been using the #ecigssa for a long time  glad to see more people using it

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (17/3/19)

Hi all, anyone want can follow me on instagram @koosiep_ogvape

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (17/3/19)

www.instagram.com/koosiep_ogvape/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (18/3/19)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> www.instagram.com/koosiep_ogvape/



Your profile and pics are super funny - following you, dig your style bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

